# What is it like to be a curry in Europe/America?



## Deleted member 5583 (May 11, 2020)

Any experiences?


----------



## Dionysus (May 11, 2020)

hell


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 11, 2020)

Dionysus said:


> hell


Are you one?


----------



## Dionysus (May 11, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Are you one?


if i was i would be slaying and not rotting on incel forums


----------



## Arkantos (May 11, 2020)

Rope


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 11, 2020)

*Europe no idea, but in America I've seen what has happened to some Indian kids

One nigga straight up just went up to some Indian kid "Yo pajeet" 

Another time some other kid was walking into the bathroom and some Indian kid was coming out, kid shoved the Indian kid into the wall out of the way

Such is life*


----------



## entrenador (May 12, 2020)

not that bad if you're not ugly tbh


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 12, 2020)

Life in west
White>mixed>black>arab>chink>curry


----------



## john2 (May 12, 2020)

It's terrible, here in Chadstraliastan.

Stay in India, for the sake of your own sanity.


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Life in west
> White>mixed>black>arab>chink>curry


I heard someone saying European chicks were into brown dudes once?


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 12, 2020)

john2 said:


> It's terrible, here in Chadstraliastan.
> 
> Stay in India, for the sake of your own sanity.


Australian chads mog any chad but california chads tbhtbh


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (May 12, 2020)

here in amsterdam we call them koelies brutaal


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 12, 2020)

Fresh virgin JB pussy everywhere you go


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 12, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> I heard someone saying European chicks were into brown dudes once?


they need to rape them so i guess it's a meme


----------



## bossman (May 12, 2020)

now im a curry here in europe but im ugly. the area im in has a lot of ethnics so they aren't really looked down upon by whites or anyone else, and most slayers in my school are ethnic and i know some curry chads that have pulled a lot of white girls. just be chad


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

Not that bad if not ugly, it's exaggerated on these forums. It's just curries are an easy target here.
Chadpreets still slay


----------



## Time Travel (May 12, 2020)

Heaven


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 12, 2020)

bossman said:


> now im a curry here in europe but im ugly. the area im in has a lot of ethnics so they aren't really looked down upon by whites or anyone else, and most slayers in my school are ethnic and i know some curry chads that have pulled a lot of white girls. just be chad





TubOfLard said:


> Not that bad if not ugly, it's exaggerated on these forums. It's just curries are an easy target here.
> Chadpreets still slay


I have never seen a single curry above 4.5PSL


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 12, 2020)

hardly any curries where i live


----------



## bossman (May 12, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I have never seen a single curry above 4.5PSL


nice to know


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 12, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I have never seen a single curry above 4.5PSL


zayn
roshan
@TubOfLard 
@AbandonShip


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> zayn
> roshan
> @TubOfLard
> @AbandonShip


He probably means in person and Zayn is half white


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 12, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Any experiences?


For me it's good, although I would probably have more slays in India.

Literally nobody gives a shit about where you're from or where your parents are from as long as you're GL. With that being said, a good looking Indian is more unlikely to come across than a good looking white guy and that's obviously gonna be expected considering 80% of the population is white.


----------



## bossman (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> For me it's good, although I would probably have 100x more slays in India.
> 
> Literally nobody gives a shit about where you're from or where your parents are from as long as you're GL. With that being said, a good looking Indian is more unlikely to come across than a good looking white guy and that's obviously gonna be expected considering 80% of the population is white.


racepill is angry white incel cope. just be chad








both curries


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 12, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I have never seen a single curry above 4.5PSL


You mean in person or on the internet?

Surely there's not that many Indians in a Slavic country anyway, jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

bossman said:


> racepill is angry white incel cope. just be chad
> View attachment 403311
> View attachment 403312
> 
> both curries


Inb4 copers say he doesn't look Indian


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> You mean in person or on the internet?
> 
> Surely there's not that many Indians in a Slavic country anyway, jfl.



IRL. I live in western Europe.


----------



## bossman (May 12, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Inb4 copers say he doesn't look Indian


if a gl guy plays video games all day long girls find it cute but if its an incel girls call it creepy and sad.
just like that if a gl guy is indian girls find it cool but if an incel is indian (which i shall admit many are) they are creepy and disgusting


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 12, 2020)

bossman said:


> if a gl guy plays video games all day long girls find it cute but if its an incel girls call it creepy and sad.
> just like that if a gl guy is indian girls find it cool but if an incel is indian (which i shall admit many are) they are creepy and disgusting


Also Indians are generally more likely to be Incels due to the culture of just studying all day and not doing sports, parent's expectations, their bad diets full of roti ,ghee and ladoos lmao and other reasons


----------



## Deleted member 6793 (May 12, 2020)

RedKeyboard said:


> *Europe no idea, but in America I've seen what has happened to some Indian kids
> 
> One nigga straight up just went up to some Indian kid "Yo pajeet"
> 
> ...


HIGH T CHADS IN UR SCHOOL


----------



## AbandonShip (May 12, 2020)

Its really fucked up. You will be mocked, beaten , abused, raped and lynched. 
Your entire house will be burned down and mobs would gangrape your family. 

Being Indian= Extreme hell in the west


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Its really fucked up. You will be mocked, beaten , abused, raped and lynched.
> Your entire house will be burned down and mobs would gangrape your family.
> 
> Being Indian= Extreme hell in the west


That's a severe exaggeration or was that sarcasm
NVM


----------



## AbandonShip (May 12, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> That's a severe exaggeration


It's the truth you coping currycel.
Stay in India. It's the most developed and safest country in the world


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> It's the truth you coping currycel.
> Stay in India. It's the most developed and safest country in the world


India superpower 2021


----------



## diggbicc (May 12, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Inb4 copers say he doesn't look Indian


cope looks sri lankan


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 12, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Life in west
> White>mixed>black>latin>arab>chink>curry


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> cope looks sri lankan


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Also Indians are generally more likely to be Incels due to the culture of just studying all day and not doing sports, parent's expectations, their bad diets full of roti ,ghee and ladoos lmao and other reasons


that's what pisses me off. they eat all this fatty shit and put coconut shit in their hair how tf are you gonna be tall/fit. fuck this life.


----------



## AbandonShip (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Also Indians are generally more likely to be Incels due to the culture of just studying all day and not doing sports, parent's expectations, their bad diets full of roti ,ghee and ladoos lmao and other reasons


How tf are roti and ghee bad diets?


----------



## diggbicc (May 12, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> that's what pisses me off. they eat all this fatty shit and put coconut shit in their hair how tf are you gonna be tall/fit. fuck this life.


cope, I am still 185cm


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> cope, I am still 185cm


too tall it's over


----------



## diggbicc (May 12, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> too tall it's over


yes, 5'6.5" is slayer height anything more is over


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 12, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> How tf are roti and ghee bad diets?


Ghee has a 320:1 fat to protein ratio, im pretty sure thats horrible


----------



## AbandonShip (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Ghee has a 320:1 fat to protein ratio, im pretty sure thats horrible


And fats are bad? Unless you sit on your ass all day, ghee is not bad.
Its ideal for high energy activities

I eat shit ton of it and still maintain a low bf


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 12, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> cope, I am still 185cm


you prob ate the stray dogs and cow shit on the ground for protein


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 12, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Who said fats are bad? Unless you sit on your ass all day, ghee is not bad.


There's nowhere near enough protein in an average Indian diet, and way too much fat & carbs; hence why most normal Indians end up bloated.

Do you disagree that an average middle-class Indian diet is worse than an average middle-class western diet?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 12, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> And fats are bad? Unless you sit on your ass all day, ghee is not bad.
> Its ideal for high energy activities
> 
> I eat shit ton of it and still maintain a low bf


ill be laughing at your grave when you die of heart disease because of high cholesterol levels you fat pig


----------



## AbandonShip (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> There's nowhere near enough protein in an average Indian diet, and way too much fat & carbs; hence why most normal Indians end up bloated.
> 
> Do you disagree that an average middle-class Indian diet is worse than an average middle-class western diet?


I take about 100 g of protein and my diet is quite normal Indian diet.

If you consume dairy and eggs you cant be protein deficient.
Only vegan cucks are protein deficient.


----------



## Arkantos (May 12, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> here in amsterdam we call them koelies brutaal


Are the Indians in the Netherlands mostly from Suriname?


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 12, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> I take about 100 g of protein and my diet is quite normal Indian diet.
> 
> If you consume dairy and eggs you cant be protein deficient.
> Only vegan cucks are protein deficient.


How is 100 g enough, you need at least 1 g / lb of bodyweight to build muscle assuming youre doing some sort of physical activity. 100 g and no physical activity isnt good lol.


----------



## diggbicc (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Do you disagree that an average middle-class Indian diet is worse than an average middle-class western diet?


no indian diet mogs the western one, even the ones who eat meat like beef, lamb,etc. do so in a curry/stew which is cooked till it's mush, n hard foods, also lots of rice/wheat. This is why almost all indians who are jacked still have a bloated look despite roids, unless they actually do something extra.


Arkantos said:


> Are the Indians in the Netherlands mostly from Suriname?


nah they are a different race I think


christmasnight said:


> you prob ate the stray dogs and cow shit on the ground for protein


----------



## AbandonShip (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> How is 100 g enough, you need at least 1 g / lb of bodyweight to build muscle assuming youre doing some sort of physical activity. 100 g and no physical activity isnt good lol.


Lol at this gymbro science. 1.5-2 g/kg is enough lol

More protein doesnt mean more muscle


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (May 12, 2020)

Arkantos said:


> Are the Indians in the Netherlands mostly from Suriname?


i think so they even claim to be surinamese because curries are so fucking subhuman


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 12, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Lol at this gymbro science. 1.5-2 g/kg is enough lol
> 
> More protein doesnt mean more muscle


idk who told you that but it isnt true lol. 2g/kg is okay but 1.5g/kg isnt

more protein doesnt mean more muscle but you need a minimum amount at least to build some muscle.

have you had any success building muscle with 100 g per day?


----------



## AbandonShip (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> idk who told you that but it isnt true lol. 2g/kg is okay but 1.5g/kg isnt
> 
> more protein doesnt mean more muscle but you need a minimum amount at least to build some muscle.
> 
> have you had any success building muscle with 100 g per day?


Yeah. I dont care. The studies have been inconclusive on the idea that more protein builds more muscle.

Minimun protein requirement is at around 0.8g/kg.
To build muscle 1.5-2 g is enough. Different people can havw different needs tho


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

Idk but indian immigrants get on my nerves I cant stand them


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Idk but indian immigrants get on my nerves I cant stand them


You find the accent annoying or you find them somewhat invasive or?


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 12, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> You find the accent annoying or you find them somewhat invasive or?


Speaking from experience, here in canada they are very impolite, they don't even bother to learn french (in quebec) and they smell bad (I'm sorry but its true)


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 12, 2020)

The ones in the UK at least have arrange marriage from "back home"

Their families use it as some kind of bargaining chip... Pay us your life savings and your daughter can marry Pajeet, get a British passport and come over here and live with us..


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 12, 2020)

Wish I was curry, tasty food ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 12, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Speaking from experience, here in canada they are very impolite, they don't even bother to learn french (in quebec) and they smell bad (I'm sorry but its true)


Oh snap


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Also Indians are generally more likely to be Incels due to the culture of just studying all day and not doing sports, parent's expectations, their bad diets full of roti ,ghee and ladoos lmao and other reasons


I thank everyday for the fact that, even from when i was young, I hated and refused most of my mum's Indian recipes.

Indian food is such a looksmin.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 12, 2020)

I'm Arab, it's not that bad; it's ok tbf. As for curries literally what the others said: be goodlooking and it's fine. Have this Pakistani friend who got in a couple relationships and girls to like him in hs, and he's not even chadpreet.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

john2 said:


> It's terrible, here in Chadstraliastan.
> 
> Stay in India, for the sake of your own sanity.


*JFL

I AM NORTH INDIAN LIVING IN CHADSTRAYA

I LIVE IN FUCKING BRIGHTON, FULL OF RICHMAXXED WHITE BOYS

I HAVE HIGHER SLAY COUNT THAN ANYONE IN ANY OF MY CLASSES, AND I GO TO 6 CLASSES WITH 25 PEOPLE IN EACH

I"M FUCKING CAGING SO HARD AT THE CUMSKIN COPE *


----------



## ijolly197 (May 12, 2020)

It's pretty good for me but I'm 6'5 and people say I don't look indian plus I've got a full southern English accent.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I have never seen a single curry above 4.5PSL


For a curry with the money to buy a flight ticket, Slavland would be a downgrade.

So I don't doubt you.


RedKeyboard said:


> *Europe no idea, but in America I've seen what has happened to some Indian kids
> 
> One nigga straight up just went up to some Indian kid "Yo pajeet"
> 
> ...


*PROOF OR YOUR'E COPING, WHO THE FUCK IRL SAYS "PAJEET," YOUR LOOKSMAX RACISM LEAKED THROUGH JFL. *


----------



## Patient A (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> For a curry with the money to buy a flight ticket, Slavland would be a downgrade.
> 
> So I don't doubt you.
> 
> *PROOF OR YOUR'E COPING, WHO THE FUCK IRL SAYS "PAJEET," YOUR LOOKSMAX RACISM LEAKED THROUGH JFL. *


*Yo pajeet, calm down*

@RedKeyboard


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> For a curry with the money to buy a flight ticket, Slavland would be a downgrade.
> 
> So I don't doubt you.
> 
> *PROOF OR YOUR'E COPING, WHO THE FUCK IRL SAYS "PAJEET," YOUR LOOKSMAX RACISM LEAKED THROUGH JFL. *



I live in western Europe. I've only ever seen good looking Currys on the internet and the only reason they were good looking is because they didn't look curry.


----------



## ArabIncel (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Not that bad if not ugly, it's exaggerated on these forums. It's just curries are an easy target here.
> Chadpreets still slay



Do you slay now given your 5.75 PSL face and good body?
@TubOfLard


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Do you slay now given your 5.75 PSL face and good body?
> @TubOfLard


Wouldnt say "slay"
My laycount is ~17, i stopped counting after like 12. They consist of westernized curry girls and some white girls. I met them all through social circles and dating apps.
Btw i dont have 5.75psl, more like 5.25


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 12, 2020)

If you mean for your sexual market prospects obviously its just terrible, probably the worst ethnicity possible other than australian aborigine. In your day to day socializing its also not good but there are a lot of indians here in america so maybe it could help to find a social group. I have indian friends and they integrate just fine but they obviously have zero success with women or any sort of public relations or office type job. People are racist as hell against indians here in america but of course no one will admit it.

Most white people dont like how they look, or how their accent sounds, or anything about them. They might not say it to their face but its obvious if you look at how they act. Unless they go to an indian restaurant most white people wouldnt even think about interacting with an indian


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

Patient A said:


> *Yo pajeet, calm down*
> 
> @RedKeyboard


*Yo cumskin, stop projecting*


SlavCelibate said:


> I live in western Europe. I've only ever seen good looking Currys on the internet and the only reason they were good looking is because they didn't look curry.


Yes, because you haven't seen the North Indian pheno, much lighter with even skin. What you think is "curry" is just shitskins, because no rich or high class curry would move to West Europe, they'd rather go to an Indian city than that JFL


----------



## ArabIncel (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Wouldnt say "slay"
> My laycount is ~17, i stopped counting after like 12. They consist of westernized curry girls and some white girls. I met them all through social circles and dating apps.
> Btw i dont have 5.75psl, more like 5.25



How do you do on dating apps like Tinder? Do you get many matches and likes?
@TubOfLard


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> How do you do on dating apps like Tinder? Do you get many matches and likes?
> @TubOfLard


Yeh i do decently i guess, tinder i did aight, badoo, okcupid and bumble i did very well. I get quite a few girls messaging me first on those apps, not so much on tinder


----------



## ArabIncel (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Yeh i do decently i guess, tinder i did aight, badoo, okcupid and bumble i did very well. I get quite a few girls messaging me first on those apps, not so much on tinder



I see. How many likes did you get in a day on Tinder if you remember? Just curious.
@TubOfLard


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 12, 2020)

ijolly197 said:


> people say I don't look indian






Are people blind?


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (May 12, 2020)

I was mocked and bullied for being ugly curry

But if you're good looking it doesn't matter where ur from


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I see. How many likes did you get in a day on Tinder if you remember? Just curious.
> @TubOfLard


Cant remember, 30 or 40 something likes in my town in UK. The pics were NT so better than the ones u used in that mog battle.


----------



## reptiles (May 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> View attachment 404321
> 
> Are people blind?





No hes got a decent lower 3rd though and normies will call that arab


----------



## ArabIncel (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Cant remember, 30 or 40 something likes in my town in UK. The pics were NT so better than the ones u used in that mog battle.



These were likes right? Not matches? Or you mean 30-40 matches in a single day?

Also did you use any shirtless body pics to show off body halo?
@TubOfLard


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> These were likes right? Not matches? Or you mean 30-40 matches in a single day?
> 
> Also did you use any shirtless body pics to show off body halo?
> @TubOfLard


Yeh likes. Nah i didnt use shirtless pics, because then its obvious im manlet jfl.


----------



## ArabIncel (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Yeh likes. Nah i didnt use shirtless pics, because then its obvious im manlet jfl.



I see. How tall are you again? Like barefoot height in the morning first thing out of bed?
@TubOfLard


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *Yo cumskin, stop projecting*
> 
> Yes, because you haven't seen the North Indian pheno, much lighter with even skin. What you think is "curry" is just shitskins, because no rich or high class curry would move to West Europe, they'd rather go to an Indian city than that JFL


i think most of the white cucks on here think that *ALL *indians look like this:




and have really ugly accents. But that's not the case


*YOU DUMB FAGGOT ANDROGYNOUS WHITE SHIT STAINS ON THIS FORUM: NORTH INDIANS AND SOUTH INDIANS IS LIKE ARYANS VS DRAVIDIANS, WHITES VS BLACKS. MOST OF THE FUCKS ON HERE ARE SOUTH INDIANS. SO IT'S STILL POSSIBLE FOR A CURRY TO LOOK GOOD IF THEY AREN'T SOUTH INDIAN.*


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (May 12, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> i think most of the white cucks on here think that *ALL *indians look like this:
> View attachment 404342
> 
> and have really ugly accents. But that's not the case
> ...



light skin curries slay hard

Just don't be dravidian shitskin theory


----------



## reptiles (May 12, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> light skin curries slay hard
> 
> Just don't be dravidian shitskin theory





Dravdians phyically repulse me ded serious they are legit giga onge nigger


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I see. How tall are you again? Like barefoot height in the morning first thing out of bed?
> @TubOfLard


Like 5'7.5


----------



## ArabIncel (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Like 5'7.5



Huh I see. That’s not manlet tier tbh. Is that your morning height or your night height? If that’s your night height, your morning height is probably 5’8” or possibly even a bit higher. That’s your true height.
@TubOfLard


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Huh I see. That’s not manlet tier tbh. Is that your morning height or your night height? If that’s your night height, your morning height is probably 5’8” or possibly even a bit higher. That’s your true height.
> @TubOfLard


Morning height = 5'7.5
Evening height = just over 5'7
Im planning on doing stretch routines in the morning and consuming supplements such as glucosamine or whatever it was that helps keep morning height.
Just to squeeze out a bit extra height.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Morning height = 5'7.5
> Evening height = just over 5'7
> Im planning on doing stretch routines in the morning and consuming supplements such as glucosamine or whatever it was that helps keep morning height.
> Just to squeeze out a bit extra height.


That's cope tbh just wear lifts


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 12, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> That's cope tbh just wear lifts


I already do lifts and airmaxes game


ImprovLoser said:


> That's cope tbh just wear lifts


I refuse to wear non nt boots with 3 inch heels and look like a downie


----------



## john2 (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *JFL
> 
> I AM NORTH INDIAN LIVING IN CHADSTRAYA
> 
> ...


I'm in Sydney but kinda far from the city, it's so bad here as a curry.

All the curry foids have white boyfriends.

You're definitely good looking if it's easy for you there, in Brighton.


----------



## ArabIncel (May 12, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Morning height = 5'7.5
> Evening height = just over 5'7
> Im planning on doing stretch routines in the morning and consuming supplements such as glucosamine or whatever it was that helps keep morning height.
> Just to squeeze out a bit extra height.



Honestly bro I think a good lift maxing routine can help you. I lift maxx and it helps me. I’m 5’9” morning and 5’8.5” night. I can lift maxx to look 1.5 inches taller than I am. You can do it too. 1.5 inches may not sound like a lot but trust me it’s a noticeable difference in height. And it’s quite easy to manage too. It’s not heavy on the feet with a bit of practice.

Through some lift maxing you can “look” 5’9” morning and 5’8.5” at night since right now you are 5’7.5” morning and 5’7” at night.
@TubOfLard


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

john2 said:


> I'm in Sydney but kinda far from the city, it's so bad here as a curry.
> 
> All the curry foids have white boyfriends.
> 
> You're definitely good looking if it's easy for you there, in Brighton.


Where are you from, what's your pheno? Also, if the curry foids have white bfs a) That doesn't matter, curry foods are the true subhumans of India b) Just have a white girlfriend.


----------



## diggbicc (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Where are you from, what's your pheno? Also, if the curry foids have white bfs a) That doesn't matter, curry foods are the true subhumans of India b) Just have a white girlfriend.


what PSL are you? and height? any specific halos?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> what PSL are you? and height? any specific halos?


Why the fuck do you wanna know? I'm helping this dude, are you planning to help me?


----------



## diggbicc (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Why the fuck do you wanna know? I'm helping this dude, are you planning to help me?





BigNigga69 said:


> *JFL
> 
> I AM NORTH INDIAN LIVING IN CHADSTRAYA
> 
> ...


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

I have only 2 haloes

Attractive halo, private schoolboy halo


----------



## diggbicc (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Attractive halo


height and psl?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> height and psl?


5'11 at 17 projected to be 6'0-6'1 (grew 1 inch in last 4 months), PSL not rated since I ascended.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> 5'11 at 17 projected to be 6'0-6'1 (grew 1 inch in last 4 months), PSL not rated since I ascended.


It’s over


----------



## john2 (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Where are you from, what's your pheno? Also, if the curry foids have white bfs a) That doesn't matter, curry foods are the true subhumans of India b) Just have a white girlfriend.


Curryland ofc, i'm not a dark skinned, but not light skinned either, western indian with bright yellow skin with a hint of brown. Eye color is black fml. Curry foids are actually gl and attractive here, to me. They shave their legs unlike foids from curryland. 
Lmao just have a white gf, easier said than done, bhai. I've been rated 4/8 PSL before by many... idk if i can even attract white girls. I've got below average to average looking whites on tinder, before. How gl are you?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> It’s over


It is indeed over for you


----------



## john2 (May 12, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> It is indeed over for you


He's a turk with white pheno and blue eyes... it's never over for a person like him.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (May 12, 2020)

Tf do you expect coming over to the west, that white women will throw themselves at you? You are an invader to them, a foreginer


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 12, 2020)

john2 said:


> He's a turk with white pheno and blue eyes... it's never over for a person like him.


It’s over for my brain tho.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 13, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I have never seen a single curry above 4.5PSL


You're pretty dumb then


BigNigga69 said:


> *JFL
> 
> I AM NORTH INDIAN LIVING IN CHADSTRAYA
> 
> ...



Slay count?


----------



## prgfromnl (May 13, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> here in amsterdam we call them koelies brutaal


There was once a girl when I went to a club that as soon as a curry approached her she went behind my back to hide lmaooo


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 13, 2020)

john2 said:


> He's a turk with white pheno and blue eyes... it's never over for a person like him.


It's always over for copers


Holymanro said:


> You're pretty dumb then
> 
> 
> Slay count?


15 at age 17, in Year 11.

Yes I know not much but the people here are more prudish than you think, I wish I was in America.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 13, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> You're pretty dumb then
> 
> 
> Slay count?


Or Currys just aren’t very attractive.


----------



## Patient A (May 13, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *Yo cumskin, stop projecting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 13, 2020)

i still stick to my theory that a curry chad would slay almost as much as white chad, specially in europe

there are sadly no curry chads and most chads are white

lifes brutal


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 13, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Not that bad if not ugly, it's exaggerated on these forums. It's just curries are an easy target here.
> Chadpreets still slay


Mirin you


----------



## Dutcher (May 13, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Australian chads mog any chad but california chads tbhtbh


Legit LA was nightmare inducing


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 13, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> i still stick to my theory that a curry chad would slay almost as much as white chad, specially in europe
> 
> there are sadly no curry chads and most chads are white
> 
> lifes brutal


JFL keep sucking white cock


----------



## reptiles (May 13, 2020)

john2 said:


> He's a turk with white pheno and blue eyes... it's never over for a person like him.





He's lucky as fuck lots of turks are roaches minus a few lucky white passing ones seeing from the phenos today


----------



## elfmaxx (May 13, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Inb4 copers say he doesn't look Indian


Still looks like a weirdo.


----------



## italian2001 (May 13, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> here in amsterdam we call them koelies brutaal



your height can't stop my knife


----------



## Davidjolski (May 13, 2020)

Imagine being curry 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Can't even rape women has to rape dogs jfl


----------



## Kelp2222 (May 13, 2020)

Dumb and racist post - Indians are more attractive than white people imo


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 14, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> JFL keep sucking white cock


nigga wat

i am just stating the fact that most chads are white and there are barely any indian vhads


----------



## Arkantos (May 14, 2020)

Arkantos said:


> Rope


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (May 14, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> your height can't stop my knife


true thats why i always have my own shank and im close by the ethnic drugdealers nobody is going to touch me


----------



## Melo95 (May 14, 2020)

Chadpreets mog tyrones outside of America imo. This is also true in Canada.


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> nigga wat
> 
> i am just stating the fact that most chads are white and there are barely any indian vhads


*OFC YOU WOULD STATE THAT "FACT" YOU PAKI SCUM, JFL I KNEW PAKI GIRLS WERE WHORES FOR WHITE MEN BUT I DODN'T KNOW PAKI MEN WERE TOO, JFL *


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 14, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *OFC YOU WOULD STATE THAT "FACT" YOU PAKI SCUM, JFL I KNEW PAKI GIRLS WERE WHORES FOR WHITE MEN BUT I DODN'T KNOW PAKI MEN WERE TOO, JFL *


nigga i am proud to be paki tbh i am just stating the fact most chads are white, then black, etc

there are no chinese or indian chads, there are a good number of paki chads tho

no clue why youre in denial, find some mental strength and dont deny reality lol did a white man rape your mom or something?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> *nigga i am proud to be paki* tbh i am just stating the *fact most chads are white, then black*, etc
> 
> there are no chinese or indian chads, there are a good number of paki chads tho
> 
> no clue why youre in denial, find some mental strength and *dont deny reality* lol did a *white man rape* your *mom* or something?


*SO SINCE WE KNOW YOU'RE PROJECTING, WE KNOW THAT NOT ONLY DO YOU AND YOUR MUM LIKE WHITE COCK, YOU BOTH LIKE BLCK COCK TOO JFL. KEEP BARKING FOR NORTH INDIAN MOGGERS.*


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 14, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *SO SINCE WE KNOW YOU'RE PROJECTING, WE KNOW THAT NOT ONLY DO YOU AND YOUR MUM LIKE WHITE COCK, YOU BOTH LIKE BLCK COCK TOO JFL. KEEP BARKING FOR NORTH INDIAN MOGGERS.*


lmao at north indian moggers

all the north indians came to pakistan and became 80% of pakistan, and the 20% north pakistanis are pashtun, which is what i am

u are probably a ganjes river bottom feeder indian rock carrying slave

pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 14, 2020)

reptiles said:


> He's lucky as fuck lots of turks are roaches minus a few lucky white passing ones seeing from the phenos today


Yeah this is why it’s funny for me when they reply to my msg with bla bla bla this is the average shitskin pheno in ur country but I just don’t care bcz it’s not me


----------



## reptiles (May 14, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Yeah this is why it’s funny for me when they reply to my msg with bla bla bla this is the average shitskin pheno in ur country but I just don’t care bcz it’s not me





1 of the only roaches i wish had been my dad instead well if you were like what 20 years older my mom was clearly caucasoid than the average bengali


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> lmao at north indian moggers
> 
> all the north indians came to pakistan and became 80% of pakistan, and the 20% north pakistanis are pashtun, which is what i am
> 
> ...


*WRONG, ONLY MUSLIM FAGGOTS WENT TO POORISTAN, THE HIND DINDU MOGGERS STAYED, THAT'S WHY EVEN ONE INDIAN MOGS ALL OF POORISTAN. *


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 14, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *WRONG, ONLY MUSLIM FAGGOTS WENT TO POORISTAN, THE HIND DINDU MOGGERS STAYED, THAT'S WHY EVEN ONE INDIAN MOGS ALL OF POORISTAN. *


so only the non degen clean north indians went to pakistan, the shit covered cow piss drinking streetshitters stayed?

thanks for clearing that up shitskin


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 14, 2020)

prgfromnl said:


> There was once a girl when I went to a club that as soon as a curry approached her she went behind my back to hide lmaooo


she must have been transgender don't worry


----------



## reptiles (May 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> so only the non degen clean north indians went to pakistan, the shit covered cow piss drinking streetshitters stayed?
> 
> thanks for clearing that up shitskin




Pakistan is only better cause their sand nigger mutts which dont get me wrong is a good thing you do not wanna be a onge nigger.

But I wish the ancient indo Europeans would have bred out the onge in our genes plus the white gene was for influential. Back then the components of. Modern day curries asi and ani both had western eurasian components if they would have knocked up every single girl in ivc i would expect most curries to be not sand nigger mutts but probably berber or nearly white passing.

I think on the ancient pcas we were clustered with central asian that white dna would have done insane amounts for us ffs. 


Fucking yamayna bastards fled though


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> so only the degen clean north indians went to pakistan, the shit covered low t Muslims who like 10 year olds stayed?
> 
> thanks for clearing that up my superior lord


*I FIXED THAT FOR YOU, MY DEFORMED LITTLE DAUGHTER. LITTLE 5'8 PAKI, DON'T WORRY, YOUR HALF BROTHER WILL BE TALLER THAN YOU AT LEAST, I WILL PUMP MY SUPERIOR SPERM INTO YOUR HINDU COCK LOVING MOTHER*


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 14, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Life in west
> White>mixed>black>arab>chink>curry


*White>mixed>-black>>>>> arab>>>>>>>>> chink>curry*


fixed for u


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 15, 2020)

prgfromnl said:


> There was once a girl when I went to a club that as soon as a curry approached her she went behind my back to hide lmaooo


I’ve seen this happen hundreds of times. White women live in fear of creepy ethnic men


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 15, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> *I FIXED THAT FOR YOU, MY DEFORMED LITTLE DAUGHTER. LITTLE 5'8 PAKI, DON'T WORRY, YOUR HALF BROTHER WILL BE TALLER THAN YOU AT LEAST, I WILL PUMP MY SUPERIOR SPERM INTO YOUR HINDU COCK LOVING MOTHER*


i win


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 15, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> i win


*YOU WIN THE PRIZA OF HAVING A BETTER LOOKING BROTHER JFL*


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 15, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> nigga i am proud to be paki tbh i am just stating the fact most chads are white, then black, etc
> 
> there are no chinese or indian chads, there are a good number of paki chads tho
> 
> no clue why youre in denial, find some mental strength and dont deny reality lol did a white man rape your mom or something?


Cant tell if this is bait or genuine low iq 
Indian chads dont exist? More paki chads exist, but there are indian moggers out there jfl.


----------



## Chinacurry (May 16, 2020)

john2 said:


> It's terrible, here in Chadstraliastan.
> 
> Stay in India, for the sake of your own sanity.


But surely in Chadstralia no JBW would ever fuck with you for being curry? I lived there a long time and no JBW every did shit, even acted up. O my guys who hated on my curry ass were the nerdy Asian kids


----------

